# GETTING VILLAGERS' PICTURES FAST AND EASY WAY



## MojoRisin (Jul 25, 2013)

1. ?????
2. ?????
3. ?????
4. cry
5. give up forever


----------



## talisheo (Jul 25, 2013)

lol thats funny. Actually just talk to them everyday, do a request everyday (if asking for an item give them a good one like rare bugs or fish), and send them mail everyday


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

The best guide I've seen.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 25, 2013)

i feel u


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

; A ; There's no point anymore


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2013)

time travel to april fools


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 25, 2013)

Jake. said:


> time travel to april fools



not everyone wants to tt to april first to get pictures xD but thats how I do it.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

i literally just saw this exact post somewhere 

no but really all you do is talk to them a lot and send them a letter with a gift every single day and youll get one eventually ^^


----------



## Farobi (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG WOW THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! I am crying tears of joy upon reading such a beautiful masterpiece of a guide.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

I posted a good guide thing on getting villagerrs pics, and it seemed to work for some people


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn't work.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

Yokie said:


> Didn't work.



Try and repeat step 4 again


----------



## KristianKenneth (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do we need to get their pictures anyway?


----------



## Farobi (Jul 25, 2013)

KristianKenneth said:


> Why do we need to get their pictures anyway?



It's a novelty item. There's a pleasent feeling once a collector gets their hands on them.


----------



## Rachy (Jul 25, 2013)

Gizmodos guide worked for me!!


----------



## Violit (Jul 25, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 25, 2013)

I've done everything I can already, too. (GAYLE, I WANT MY COELACANTH BACK YOU GREEDY ALLIGATOR!!!) I'm seriously starting to think that some villagers just don't even know about giving pictures of themselves as gifts. I asked a Japanese friend how she got all of her villager pictures (she has like all of the best villagers). Her reply? "April Fools." T-T


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 25, 2013)

MojoRisin said:


> 1. ?????
> 2. ?????
> 3. ?????
> 4. cry
> 5. give up forever



Ooooh, this is a technique I can actually do!  Thanks!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 25, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I posted a good guide thing on getting villagerrs pics, and it seemed to work for some people



Not only did your tips work, but now Ricky is showering me with his photo. I got one from him last night (after resetting four times) and one this morning (without even trying). I just wish he'd pass the word onto other villagers that I want more photos!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Not only did your tips work, but now Ricky is showering me with his photo. I got one from him last night (after resetting four times) and one this morning (without even trying). I just wish he'd pass the word onto other villagers that I want more photos!



What items did you give him to initiate the photo


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome guide!
So really, how are you guys getting pictures?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 25, 2013)

Last night I gave a horned hercules when he asked for any horned beetle. This morning I returned a lost item. I had to reset four times to get his picture after giving him the horned hercules. This morning I didn't even know the lost item was his, so I had no expectations at all. Getting his pic for the second time took me completely by surprise.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 25, 2013)

....

I regret clicking on this thread. I was hoping for something actually helpful. I need Truffles out of my town and it's the town law that nobody can leave without submitting a selfie to the mayor.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 25, 2013)

tt to April 1st


----------



## Wish (Jul 25, 2013)

i am sexually frustrated right now


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the most awesome guide ever!  Thanks for posting! XD
But yeah, the reasons are pretty much posted already.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 25, 2013)

MojoRisin said:


> 1. ?????
> 2. ?????
> 3. ?????
> 4. cry
> 5. give up forever


This is not a legitimate guide, so please do not post things like this in the future or you could possibly get suspended.


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 25, 2013)

EDIT:  ^ Oh. (?⊙ω⊙`)

Thanks for getting my hopes up, TS. 

_3 」∠)


----------



## Wish (Jul 25, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> This is not a legitimate guide, so please do not post things like this in the future or you could possibly get suspended.



calm your nip nips it's a joke


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

Wish said:


> i am sexually frustrated right now



SEXUALLY?! XD



Tiramisu said:


> EDIT:  ^ Oh. (?⊙ω⊙`)
> 
> Thanks for getting my hopes up, TS.
> 
> _3 」∠)



Your signature. Swagioli. You're my new best friend okay


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 25, 2013)

Kid Cat: *walks up to me* Hey, can you get some signatures for me?
Me: Is this the day that I finally get at least ONE picture?!
Kid Cat: *receives finished checklist* Thanks, here's a box couch!
Me: Now life has killed the dream I dreamed.

Seriously, it's impossible D:


----------

